# Reemplazo  o sustituto  del 2N2222



## pratts (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola,  necesito hacer un proyecto para el colegio y entonces  necesito un 2N2222 y no lo encuentro, no hay en las tiendas de electrónica  y quisiera saber cual es su reemplazo   , me dijeron que puedo reemplazarlo por un C945, es proyecto de unas luces intermitente con led, gracias, espero su respuesta


----------



## tannke (Sep 11, 2012)

Ya es raro no encontrar el 2n2222, almenos aquí en españa te lo encuentras hasta debajo las piedras. Parecidos a este podrian ser BC337, BC365, ZTX450.... Pero para lo que necesitas, casi cualquier transistor de uso general que soporte la intensidad que tengas que utilizar te servirá.

Un saludo


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 11, 2012)

como dijo tannke, cualquiera de uso general serviria,(bc 547 - bc548 ) pero para estar seguros porque no subes el diagrama o circuito y lo vemos


----------



## jhcali (Ene 1, 2013)

Cordial saludo!!!
en un circuito que da efecto estrobo; tiene dos d1292 y aquí no los conseguí.
Alguien me dijo que podía remplazarlos con el 2n2222, pero no se como acomodarlos; he tratado de varias formas y nada.
Asi que mi pregunta es:  "se puede remplazar el d1292 por 2n2222"?
Agradezco de antemano la atención prestada.


----------



## JBE (Ene 1, 2013)

A que te refieres con acomodarlos¿? Tenés el esquema así nos guiamos un poquito mejor¿?
Por lo que se ve en los datasheets se podría usar el 2N como reemplazo...

Datasheets: 
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/PN/PN2222A.pdf
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/108226/ROHM/2SD1292.html

Según una pág. que busca reemplazos, estos son algunos (habría que comprobarlos con sus respectivos datasheets) : 



			 Mat		 Struct		 Pc		 Ucb		 Ic		 Tj		 Ft		 Hfe		 Caps
1.	2SC3228 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 160V 	 	 1A 	 	 175°C 	 	 120MHz 	 	 30/120 	 	 TO92
2.	2SC6132 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	  	 	 1A 	 	  	 	  	 	 100MIN 	 	 TO92
3.	2SD1015 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 140V 	 	 2A 	 	 150°C 	 	 - 	 	 150MIN 	 	 TO92
4.	2SD1292 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 100MHz 	 	 20MIN 	 	 TO92
5.	2SD1812 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 160V 	 	 1.5A 	 	 150°C 	 	 - 	 	 25/50 	 	 TO92
6.	2SD1978 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1.5A 	 	 150°C 	 	 - 	 	 10000T 	 	 TO92
7.	2SD763 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 - 	 	 150T 	 	 TO92
8.	2SD974 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 - 	 	 150MIN 	 	 TO92
9.	2STL2580 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 800V 	 	 1A 	 	  	 	  	 	 60MIN 	 	 TO92MOD
10.	BDB05 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 2.5W 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 100MHz 	 	 100MIN 	 	 TO92
11.	ECG382 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 140MHz 	 	 200MIN 	 	 TO92
12.	ECG48 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	 - 	 	 1A 	 	 150°C 	 	 100MHz 	 	 25000T 	 	 TO92
13.	HIT667 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	 0.9W 	 	  	 	 1A 	 	  	 	  	 	 140/330 	 	 TO92Mod
14.	KTC3205 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 2A 	 	 175°C 	 	  	 	 100MIN 	 	 TO92
15.	KTC3228 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 1A 	 	 175°C 	 	  	 	 60/320 	 	 TO92
16.	KTD1145 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 5A 	 	 175°C 	 	  	 	 140MIN 	 	 TO92
17.	NTE382 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 900mW 	 	 120V 	 	 1A 	 	 - 	 	 140MHz 	 	 200MIN 	 	 TO92M
18.	SM2284 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 1.2A 	 	 200°C 	 	 220MHz 	 	 800MIN 	 	 TO92
19.	SM3281 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 8A 	 	 200°C 	 	 120MHz 	 	 100MIN 	 	 TO92
20.	SML2181 	 	 Si 	 	 npn 	 	 1W 	 	  	 	 5A 	 	 200°C 	 	 150MHz 	 	 50MIN 	 	 TO92
21.	STL73D 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 700V 	 	 1.5A 	 	  	 	  	 	  	 	 TO92
22.	STPSA42 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 300V 	 	  	 	  	 	  	 	 40MIN 	 	 TO92
23.	STSA1805 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 150V 	 	 5A 	 	  	 	  	 	 150MIN 	 	 TO92
24.	STSA851 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 150V 	 	 5A 	 	  	 	  	 	 85MIN 	 	 TO92
25.	STX0560 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 800V 	 	  	 	  	 	  	 	 70MIN 	 	 TO92
26.	STX616 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 980V 	 	 1.5A 	 	  	 	  	 	  	 	 TO92
27.	STX715 	 	 Si 	 	 NPN 	 	  	 	 140V 	 	 1A 	 	  	 	  	 	 40MIN 	 	 TO92 



Saludos!


----------



## jhcali (Ene 7, 2013)

Cordial saludo !!!
JBE te agradezco por tu gran ayuda.
Estoy sacando el esquemático para tenerlo mas claro.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## UnaiRoEs2007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hola,
Quiero montar un mini sistema de emisión de radio y tengo una duda:
Necesito un transistor 2N2222 y no lo encuentro, tengo transistores PN2222A.¿Són compatibles?
Me seria de gran ayuda que si no fueran compatibles me dijeseis otros que lo fueran y que se pudieran encontrar facilmente por casa.

Grácias.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2019)

No sé.

Para contestar a eso hay que saber las características de un transistor (A), las del otro transistor (B) y los requerimientos del montaje (C).

Como solo tu conoces C, lees A y B y miras si cumplen con C.


----------



## UnaiRoEs2007 (Nov 2, 2019)

El transistor 2N2222 es un transistor npn bipoolar, y el transistor PN2222A también es npn bipolar.
Que hago?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 2, 2019)

UnaiRoEs2007 dijo:


> El transistor 2N2222 es un transistor npn bipoolar, y el transistor PN2222A también es npn bipolar.
> Que hago?


Los dos transistores son internamente hablando lo mismo conponente anoser que un tiene lo encapsulamento mectalico (2N) y lo otro es plastico (PN).
Solamente debes obedecer la disposición de los terminales (C , B y E) que pueden sener distintos.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias conpartir aca los planos de tu Radio?
!Suerte en los desahollos y gracias de antemano por cualquer aporte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 2, 2019)

UnaiRoEs2007 dijo:


> El transistor 2N2222 es un transistor npn bipoolar, y el transistor PN2222A también es npn bipolar.
> Que hago?



Si, es el mismo TR.


----------



## UnaiRoEs2007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Grácias a todos


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los dos transistores son internamente hablando lo mismo conponente anoser que un tiene lo encapsulamento mectalico (2N) y lo otro es plastico (PN).
> Solamente debes obedecer la disposición de los terminales (C , B y E) que pueden sener distintos.
> Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias conpartir aca los planos de tu Radio?
> !Suerte en los desahollos y gracias de antemano por cualquer aporte!.
> ...





te adjunto los planos


----------

